# E-cigs: Biggest "real world" Research



## Hooked (6/12/17)

New Zealand:

"Dr Walker and her team hopes [sic] to prove that e-cigarettes are effective smoking cessation devices.

The study will be the biggest of its kind, ever. Twelve hundred people from all over New Zealand will be given e-cigarettes or nicotine patches – or a combination – for a total of six months.

Participants who are given e-cigarettes will be able to choose between nicotine and non-nicotine e-liquids, both tobacco flavoured however.

http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/11/16/e-cigarettes-real-world-research/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

